# Balloon Belly Molly Hovering At Bottom



## apesusi (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what it means when a female balloon belly molly hovers at the bottom of the tank, usually in the corners or the back. 
I thought maybe she was pregnant, but she doesn't look much bigger than normal (and she's black and white so it's hard to tell).

Is that pregnant behavior? Or is there something else going on?


Thanks!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you checked your water lately for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates? How big is the tank? Whats the temp? How many fish are in the tank and how long has it been set up? I know its a lot of questions but it may help us figure out whats going wrong? I had regular molly years ago and they were always very active not hiding in the corners and sitting on the bottom.


----------



## apesusi (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response.


The tank is 55 Gal. Temp is 78. 

We have 3 balloon belly mollies, 4 longfin black skirt tetras, 5 scissor tail rasboras, and 4 glofish. 

the tank has been established for 6-7 months and we've had no problems. no sick fish, haven't lost any. 

I don't think my husband has checked the water for ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates lately. We do have a biowheel I know... not sure if that matters. 

The black balloon belly molly has been hovering around the bottom for the past week.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Are the rest of the fish acting normal?


----------



## apesusi (Jan 18, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Are the rest of the fish acting normal?



Yup. Everyone is fine. No odd behavior at all.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Well then I am stumped. LOL Maybe the balloons are different I honestly can't remember if mine acted differently when they were pregnant but it does seem like when it was getting near time for the babies they moved less and also did not eat much so hopefully that is what it is. I would check the water just to be sure though. Sorry I could not be of more help its just been a really long time since I kept live bearers.
Oh by the way welcome to the forum and if you have time we love to see pictures of peoples tanks. ; )


----------



## apesusi (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I really appreciate your replies. 

She seems fine health wise, comes up to eat, but just hangs out in the bottom corners. It's been going on for about a week now, and she hasn't gotten sick... So I don't know! 

Guess I'll just keep an eye on her. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Alrighty then I hope shes ok.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

If she's eating, that's a good sign. Do you notice her having issues swimming to the top? I had a molly with, what I assume, was a busted swim bladder. She could swim around and was super fast when I was trying to catch her, but she would mainly sit on the bottom. Otherwise, she was very healthy and loved to eat.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Is she being picked on? I used to have balloon molly's and they'd "hide in the corner" if they we're being picked on, or dominated.


----------

